# Excel: externe Daten importieren->Abfrage bearbeiten



## EDING (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem bei der Erstellung eines Makros:
Ich möchte über ODBC Daten aus einem Navision-SQL-Server in ein Excel-Sheet schreiben.
Dafür soll es im Excel-Sheet 2 Buttons geben. Einen mit der Funktion aktualisieren,die ich schon fertiggestellt habe
und einen weiteren mit der Funktion "Abfrage bearbeiten". Es soll einfach nur das Abfrage ändern Fenster geöffnet werden. So als
würde ich auf Daten->Externe Daten importieren->Abfrage bearbeiten klicken. Wie ist das möglich? Habe versuch einfach ein Makro aufzuzeichnen.
Das funktioniert aber nicht.
Kann mir irgendwer helfen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal und viele Grüße
Eding


----------

